# Pregnant Snowball Shrimp Shots



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I managed to take some nice macro shots of one of my pregnant Snowball Shrimp. I zoomed in too. Enjoy.

*Pregnant Snowball Shrimp*









*Eggs with eyes*









*Eggs forming in the saddle*


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Very cool pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

My word... what kind of camera is that, if I can ask? I'm never able to get those kind of macro shots.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome pics!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

nice pictures....the eggs in that one picture looks like they are ready to swim out soon.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

thats awsome!


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys! I love taking pictures of these creatures. Its a lot of fun.



ingg said:


> My word... what kind of camera is that, if I can ask? I'm never able to get those kind of macro shots.


Its a Canon 10D DSLR camera. I am using the Canon 100mm Macro Lens as well as the 580EXII Flash. I am still learning how to take good macro shots of these shrimp. Its tough to get the right light, focus, distance, etc.

Its an expensive setup but camera equipment will last you forever if you take care of it.

-Ryan


----------



## BigRed27 (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks for sharing. Great eggs with eyes shots... Love it


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Awesome pics, Wood! They definitely look more like snowballs with eyes than little shrimplets. Keep snapping pics.


----------



## styderman (Jul 1, 2007)

mean camera


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

haha nice pics how cute to see all those little eyes developing under her : )


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Talk about close ups! Kinda freaky to see all the little eyeballs looking out.

-John N.


----------

